# Here's a picture of my second plow truck wrecked



## LBZ PLOW (Dec 11, 2005)

A semi ran a stop sign while I was in Minnesota and this is the damage it caused. He was going about 55 did not stop and I was going about 55 - 60 and did not see him coming till it was to late.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

god damn, were you ok???


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

LBZ PLOW;664928 said:


> A semi ran a stop sign while I was in Minnesota and this is the damage it caused. He was going about 55 did not stop and I was going about 55 - 60 and did not see him coming till it was to late.


HOLY SH*T !!! .. how bad were you injuries .... i see the truck took a blow .. but did the insurance company allow you to keeo the rims .. or just give you money from the whole truck ..


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

I assume because you posted this, you survived. I hope you didn't have any passengers... Pretty good wreck. Was your first plow truck's end this impressive?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

How in the world did you walk away from that? Go buy a lottery ticket cuz you are one lucky SOB!


----------



## LBZ PLOW (Dec 11, 2005)

My right hand went through the radio and shattered my wrist and a few deep cuts on my leg but the truck did everything that it was suppose to do in a crash and it saved my life. My passenger had a head injury and other broken bones but we both came out pretty good considering... and no the insurance company would not let me have the wheels back.
Warning.. pic of hand


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Damn. Good thing it was your hand and not your head that went through the radio.

Glad to hear you came out mostly fine compared to what it could have been looking at the pics of the truck.






(Your going to need the extra strength buffing compound to fix that one up)


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

wow is all i can say


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

that was an amazing wreck. You're hand looks like it's going to suck a bit, but you are a lucky man. Enjoy the happy pills while you have them.


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

Glad to see your Ok. Hope you passenger is doing well. That was a bad wreck for sure. Looks like the driver compartment help up pretty good considering. Good to have you here still.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow....im glad your okay!





God bless!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Wow! Thank God you both walked away from that. That is one serious wreck!


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

glad to see you walked away from that wreck cause it looks pretty nasty


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wonder what the outcome would have been if you weren't in a good sized truck?


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

ouch man, glad to see your doing ok and your passengers fine... looking at that pic i still cant believe you survived that... wow :salute:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Ohh my god that is unbelievable. Thank god your ok. Happy to see you made it out, dont worry about the truck you can always get another one. Someone was with you on that one.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

DAMN. Glad you're okay man. That looked like a bad truck you had there. Hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

wow.... but the passenger compartment looks like it didn't budge.... much


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Glad your still here to talk about...Here's to a quick recovery for you and your passenger wesport


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow!!! Thank god you survived and will be ok.


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

Ive been to a hell of a lot of accidents , as part of my job , and I can honsetly say thats the worst one I have seen that anyone got out of alive. Glad to here you are doing so well. Defo by a lottery ticket , I take it you will be replacing with the same make and model . :salute:


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

Look at the steering wheel!!! Man I cannot believe you're able to post this and tell us about it. Hope you and your passenger make a good recovery.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

That is an amazing thing to be in a wreck like that, that shaves the cab right off a truck, and not shave your head off,.... for sure this is a testament to the safety designs built into current trucks, because I think it's safe to say that a wreck like that 30 years ago wouldn't have any survivers,.... but don't bother to buy any lottery tickets,... I think you might have burned up all of your luck on this deal,... actually, I take that back,... luck had nothing to do with this,.. Someone was watching over you,...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

the pics have to be after the resuce cut the roof off i would assume? Your one lucky dude if i drove by that wreck i would of been praying for your family cause in my book youd of been dead. Good luck with the hand and whatever injuries you sustaind I cant believe you made it out of that


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah, forget the lottery tickets and go to church and pray cuz you've been blessed. WOW what a mess. I'm glad that you survived and I hope the passenger is recovering as well. To bad you can't keep the wheels....chances are though that at least 1 wheel is bent so your better off getting new wheels anyway. Best of luck with getting your truck replaced.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

ooof i feel for ya i hope your next truck looks even better than the awesome lookin pile you showed us. and you owe me a new keyboard as i threw up on mine you ******* hell of a warning you gave lol. i hope you feel better.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

glad ur ok....... i love how the gravel from the semi, ended up in your passenger compartment


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

God you are lucky! Where in Minnesota did that happen at?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Damn, you lost me on the hand pics, I have a weak stomach. Your truck was demolished, I can't beleive anyone lived, thank God you did.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark13;664986 said:


> Wonder what the outcome would have been if you weren't in a good sized truck?


Those picture there are the number one reason not to drive a Toyota Prius


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*wow...*

All I can say is wow...I hope you and your passenger are able to recover fully from this....I have been to a lot of accidents in all of my jobs and upon arriving to yours I would have been amazed to see you in one piece....someone was definetly riding with you there....


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Damn dude. I know I'm beating a dead horse by saying this, but somebody was watchingt over your ass.

I no longer think my accidents were bad...been in 5 accidents between 4 cars. Luckily none were as bad as this.

Glad to see you lived, though I;m sure you're in a buttload of pain.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm at a loss for words... its simply a miracle from God that you and the passenger both survived. Sure you'll never forget this horrible wreck and how fortunate you are to still be alive. Take care and hope your back to normal soon.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

What did the doctors say about the use of your hand? Is there good news with that? I hope you'll get full use again after recovery and therapy. You shouldn't be in any pain if the doctors are taking good care of you.  Here's to a speedy recovery to you and the passenger.


----------



## shade tree (Nov 30, 2008)

speachless....very very lucky to be alive...I hope you bought a lottery tkt after you left the hosiptal that day


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

That is one hell of a wreck you sir are one lucky fella.


----------



## dr.lawn21 (Sep 29, 2004)

Dito to everyone elses posts. Hope everything is well and you can get those hands healed up and can get back plowing.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Good luck with your recovery. Don't get screwed by the insurance companies.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

cretebaby;665192 said:


> Those picture there are the number one reason not to drive a Toyota Prius


The guy in the semi would just have to wash it out of the grill of his truck along with the bugs when he cleaned it.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Thats nuts!!! your one luck man.


----------



## dodge rammin (Feb 17, 2005)

Well - that is bad!!! I have to say like the others you must have been really lucky. As a member of fire and rescue I am glad to be able to look at that and then hear you are still here to talk about it. Hope you heal soon!


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow is all I have to say..... It sure makes me glad to be driving a large truck. Goodluck with a speedy recovery. Your a lucky man.. :salute:


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

HOLLY S*#% you were lucky to survive that 
hope you get well


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank God that it was an american vehicle not a foreign one!!!!
Glad to see that you and your buddy walked away from that one!!!!!


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

Aside what everyone else is saying........I say don't sign a single thing from ANYONE until you get a lawyer!!!!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, I don't see how anyone could possibly walk away from that. You are beyond lucky.


----------



## KCfireman (Dec 7, 2008)

Sweet jesus! Glad to see you were ok. Did they(FD) have to extricate you out?


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

You are lucky, I was in a accident like that two years ago and what a mess it was. F*** the truck and wheels your up and alive, now get a good lawyer payup


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Glad your still with us!  Keep strong. :waving:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

r u sure that was a truck? that pic of ur hand is creepy as hell


----------



## Signature lawns (Nov 27, 2008)

WOW!! Nothing like dealing with something like that for the holiday's. At least you are alive to talk 

about it. Hope you have a great holiday season and a speedy recovery to you and your friend.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow, thats terrible! Hope you and your passenger make a speedy recovery!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Aw! Thats not too bad, you should be able to just blow that in and buff it.......
Just kidding ...HOLLY CRAP MAN!!!! glad to hear your both ok!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

WOW... That is probably one of the worst I have ever seen. Thank God you guys are ok! It's ashame, that looked like a real nice truck.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

same as the others:
Wow, god was with you on that one. Hate to say it but this is a job for a good attorney. Makes you think, everything can change in a instant makes you want to be the best person you can everyday because tomorrow mite not come. The older I get, the more I realize this. Take it slow because it will take a while to get everything back to normal. I pulled two kids out of a BMW wrapped around a tree this summer, they were 16, very sad and they were not as lucky as you. Car looked alot like your truck.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

well  because you and you passenger have bin given a secound chance at life....makes you think how fast things can change....i am also a fire fighter from new york and that was something glad to see you and your friend are ok.....keep us posted on how things turn out:waving:


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow............


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Mearly a flesh wound......................















Here's to wishing you a speedy recovery and some seriouose $$$$$$ from the insc co.


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

Can't get past those pictures. Hope all is well with you and passenger. Angel was smiling down on you that day.


----------



## ffplow (Dec 5, 2008)

Get well soon. Its hard just looking at those pics.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

duct tape anyone good thing it was a chevy jk gws


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

WOW and glad you are ok, make sure you get the insurance company real well


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

wow.....glad you guys are all right.


----------



## LBZ PLOW (Dec 11, 2005)

Mark13;664986 said:


> Wonder what the outcome would have been if you weren't in a good sized truck?


Now it is not so hard to talk my wife into lifting my pickups


----------



## LBZ PLOW (Dec 11, 2005)

Alaska Boss;665095 said:


> That is an amazing thing to be in a wreck like that, that shaves the cab right off a truck, and not shave your head off,.... for sure this is a testament to the safety designs built into current trucks, because I think it's safe to say that a wreck like that 30 years ago wouldn't have any survivers,.... but don't bother to buy any lottery tickets,... I think you might have burned up all of your luck on this deal,... actually, I take that back,... luck had nothing to do with this,.. Someone was watching over you,...


The EMT's are the ones that took the top off to get us out. I know that if it was not lifted to begin with the top probably would have got shaved off and I would not be alive.


----------



## LBZ PLOW (Dec 11, 2005)

exmark1;665175 said:


> God you are lucky! Where in Minnesota did that happen at?


It happened in Shakopee, Minnesota


----------



## Oak Hills (Nov 30, 2008)

thats prolly one of the ugliest wrecks i have ever seen glad to hear everyone in the truck was ok


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Did anyone ever see that movie "Unbreakable" with Bruce Willis ?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

ya know if your like the rest of the country youll sue the **** out of that company and never have to work again just like the kdwb commercial after 911 call 411-pain. I drive in shakopee to school every day


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I orginally thought how can you be posting this with the truck in that condition. I'll say it again...your one lucky guy, and someone was definitely watching over you. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

yes man someone was on ur side that day now take every day as a gift and use them wisely


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

God was deffinately watching you both that day. Amen, is all I can say. Glad you both survived that. As a member of the fire/rescue service for 20 years, I have NEVER seen a wreck like that where someone actually lived to talk about it. God speed to your recovery, and may he still continue to grace your lives with his presence.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

WOW!!!!! you are lucky!

hope you heal quickly


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Thats amazing but how long ago did it happen the people are wearing short sleeves tee shirts in the pictures and the grass is green. The recovery must be going well your already typing with that hand good luck.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Yep, you're a lucky man...AND chicks dig scars! Get well soon.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey I was at this accident. It happened in Shakopee,MN at county road 78 and Old Brickyard Road. Wasn't it the summer of 2005 or 2006 i think?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW ! I was considering selling my Dodge for a new Chev... it is really nice to know all the safety equipment they put on new trucks really works. 

What hospital did they bring you to?


----------



## woofy315 (Aug 8, 2008)

wow man,glad your and you passenger made it out alive.


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

Un-....'in real!! As stated, you are one lucky SOB. What is the tow truck guy hooking to?? is that the front or back???? Wow, I had to go back to those pictures and look again. Pretty morbid, but that is one thing I dont see every day (thank god). Must have been one wild ride.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Glad you are alright in 11 years as a cop if I rolled up first on that accident I would have thought fatal, in fact my last accident involving a 18-wheeler was verse a toyota corolla and the outcome was not nearly as good. Make a speedy recovery


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Man, thats scary.
Glad to see you were able to walk away from that. Looks like you guys are lucky to be alive.
Good Luck.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Do you think the insurance company will say its totalled?? j/k Good to hear everyone is alright.


----------



## golfstud88 (Dec 9, 2007)

The man upstairs was definitely looking down on you at that time.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

I forgot to ask what did ur first truck look like? If things like this r the normal for you i am not goona stand next to u in a lighting storm.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Holy Crap!! WOW! I can't believe you walked away from that one! Very lucky!!! WOW!


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

It's clear to me that our great and generous God wanted you to go through this and live to tell others a great story. Thanks for sharing it and keep telling it.

I'll pray for you and your passenger.

Mike C


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Something tells me by next year there are going to be quite a few Duramax Diesel pickups that are lifted that are lettered... "LBZ PLOWING"... I'd take them for everything they got. Gross negligence if you ask me.. Goodluck.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks like the Jaws did there job! Our fire company just got a brand new set, with a honda!! Lets just say I now go down their when I am having anger issues  Very lucky though. To bad you couldn't keep the one GOOD rim lol. I'm going to say thats the only straight thing on that chevy!!!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Epic Lawn Care;667343 said:


> Hey I was at this accident. It happened in Shakopee,MN at county road 78 and Old Brickyard Road. Wasn't it the summer of 2005 or 2006 i think?


Epic you a fireman?


----------



## LBZ PLOW (Dec 11, 2005)

Epic Lawn Care;667343 said:


> Hey I was at this accident. It happened in Shakopee,MN at county road 78 and Old Brickyard Road. Wasn't it the summer of 2005 or 2006 i think?


Sorry I was not very clear yes it did happen July 21, 2005. Where you one of the emt's or just driving by.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Green Grass;668862 said:


> Epic you a fireman?


Yes sir, I've been with Shakopee fire for about five years now. You?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

LBZ PLOW;669861 said:


> Sorry I was not very clear yes it did happen July 21, 2005. Where you one of the emt's or just driving by.


I'm a firefighter for Shakopee Fire Department so I was one of the guys that help you to own a convertible pickup. Glad to hear that you and your passenger are doing well. What ever came out of this with the insurance company? I remember you truck sat at the impound lot for months.


----------



## LBZ PLOW (Dec 11, 2005)

Epic Lawn Care;670040 said:


> I'm a firefighter for Shakopee Fire Department so I was one of the guys that help you to own a convertible pickup. Glad to hear that you and your passenger are doing well. What ever came out of this with the insurance company? I remember you truck sat at the impound lot for months.


It took about 2 years to settle with the insurance company they tried to blame me for some of the accident even though the state police report put it all on the semi driver. They only had a million dollar policy so we got all of that but by the time you pay the lawyer, doctor bills and split it 2 way that does not leave you with much.. it sucks when the lawyer makes more money than us that were in the accident. Plus if the insurance company can sit on that million dollars for an extra 2 years they can recoup some of there losses. But I very happy to be alive my hand is doing much better I only have about 30% use of it but it is still better than a hook.. I never got to thank you guys for showing up so fast to help us out so tell everyone there thanks from me. It was a life changing experience. I did realize that when it your time to go there is not alot you can do about it and if it is not your time you learn to live life every day different than before because everything could be fine on minute and changed forever the next. thanks again


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

LBZ PLOW;671118 said:


> It took about 2 years to settle with the insurance company... They only had a million dollar policy so we got all of that but... it sucks when the lawyer makes more money than us that were in the accident.


For anybody who might end up in a situation where they need to hire a personal injury attorney, you should remember that you can negotiate the percentage of the attorney fees, but you'll have to do it at the time you are signing with the lawyer.

I work in the insurance / legal arena, so I see this all the time.
Its common for personal injury attorneys to sign-up injured clients at rates of 33.33%, and 40% if the case goes into litigation or goes to trial, etc. In a few States, the lawyers can charge as high as 50%. In most States, there are rules that preclude any fee rates higher than 40%, but thats still awfully high.

In this poster's case, the injuries were significant, and (more important to the personal injury lawyer) the at-fault party's insurance limits were $1 million. When there is money that large available, the personal injury attorneys can be hired very easily at reduced rates. In this case, the poster could have hired a personal injury lawyer at 25% or 20%. Certainly the reduced rate makes sense if that lawyer is getting to sign up both of the injured people.
Competent and skilled personal injury attorneys will accept those lower rates IF there are significant injuries and IF they know that there is enough insurance money to pay for it.

Accidents with semi trucks are common, and any big trucks that travel interstate must carry $1 million (or more) in liability insurance, so if you get into an accident with a big truck, you should be able to hire a personal injury attorney at a greatly reduced rate, since that attorney will know that there is probably a lot of "coverage" (meaning lots of liability insurance money available).

If you get into an accident with a homeless person driving a Yugo, then its a lot less likely that your personal injury attorney will accept the case at a lower fee rate, because there probably won't be much (if any) insurance money available, nor any reachable assets; although you should almost always be able to chop down the 40% fee rate, and get it to a flat 33.33% rate, or maybe to an even 30% rate.

If the lawyer you call or see won't take your case for the reduced fee, then go to another lawyer. There is no shortage of lawyers, anywhere.
And if you can't find a lawyer to take your case at a lower rate, send me a note, and I'll probably be able to find you a competent lawyer in your area that will take it for a reduced fee rate.

Vehicular accidents are terrible, but they are common. And its best to have some idea of what you would do if you're ever involved in one where you're hurt and where you need to seek money from the other guy's insurance company (or from your own).
You or somebody you know should take lots of pictures of the accident scene and ALL of the damaged vehicles, immediately, or as soon as can be taken.
Take lots of good quality photos of the injuries, even if its only black-n-blue marks. Take photos of the progression of the injuries. If you're in a cast, take photos of that; and then take photos of the scarring when the cast is off. Don't smile in the photos!!
Photos are worth a thousand words, and may be worth thousands of dollars. Great photos of injuries and of incredible vehicle crashes (like the ones in this thread) scare the insurance companies, because they worry about the affect on juries. All of you had the type of reaction to those photos that worries insurance companies. Now, what if the poster in this thread had not provided any photos. What would your reaction be? It would not be as strong of a reaction. Thats why people who get injured in auto accidents, where there is something to photograph, need to take photos or have somebody else take photos.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

LBZ PLOW;671118 said:


> It took about 2 years to settle with the insurance company they tried to blame me for some of the accident even though the state police report put it all on the semi driver. They only had a million dollar policy so we got all of that but by the time you pay the lawyer, doctor bills and split it 2 way that does not leave you with much.. it sucks when the lawyer makes more money than us that were in the accident. Plus if the insurance company can sit on that million dollars for an extra 2 years they can recoup some of there losses. But I very happy to be alive my hand is doing much better I only have about 30% use of it but it is still better than a hook.. I never got to thank you guys for showing up so fast to help us out so tell everyone there thanks from me. It was a life changing experience. I did realize that when it your time to go there is not alot you can do about it and if it is not your time you learn to live life every day different than before because everything could be fine on minute and changed forever the next. thanks again


Hey there is no need to thank us at all, its part of the job. Its just nice to hear that you guys are doing ok and the you and your buddy are alive. So many times crashes like this have a negative outcome. So like I said its nice to hear that you guys are doing well.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Just can't be said enough times; Glad you're still with us!


----------



## Dieselpower25 (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW! Being a volunteer firefighter I've seen my share of bad wrecks, and god damn son, you two are lucky as hell, glad to hear that you'll be ok


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

That looks like at least $200,000.00 pain and suffering to me!


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

You must be doing something right to come out of that mess alive. Wow is all i can say.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

So, what brand of truck did that used to be???????
Glad you both survived......


----------



## Brian469 (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't believe you're alive to talk about it!


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Great story here, glad to hear you and your buddy are ok. Too bad your hand was jacked up or you could have beat the hell out of the ******* truck driver and his lawyers.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats why i drive a full size truck now and no one gets why i wast the money for the gas in it every day and always have a smile on me when i get cut off and im on there bumper!


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Thank your lucky stars, I have towed some death cars that didn't even look half as bad as that.


----------

